# Salt Water Fly Tying Videos?



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Tying Clousers and going to try a Bend Back. Anyone got any other favorite Salt patterns that have U Tube or other videos for patterns they like to tie?


----------



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

Redfish cracks


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Check on Vimeo. there have quite a good library of saltwater patterns, most from Florida but, I'm sure they will work over here.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Seaducers, several patterns out there. Light weight fly slow sinking good for murky water. Easy fly to tie.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

A video for a seaducer.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Scott Null video redfish crack*






Joe


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is one I like to tie. It's called surf candy and if you google it there are good instructions on tying it. It looks like a glass minnow in the water


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Backcast said:


> Joe


I think scott wanted to punch that guy he would not shut up. By far my favorite fly in my area (corpus) olive head and tan tail


----------

